# Going away for a while



## OGIGA (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, so I've been a bit less active here but that's because I'm getting ready to leave for a mission trip. I've taken care of the mantises that aren't allowed outside here so I'm pretty much ready to go in terms of mantises. I don't know when I'll return, but probably not for at least a few months. In the mean time, I don't think I'll have any time to be around this forum.  

This was a great place for me to hang out and I'll miss you guys. Sorry for not answering PMs sometimes, I've been really busy. If I don't become a long term missionary, I hope to be able to start with the mantis hobby again. I'll miss you guys for now!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2007)

We will miss you too, may God bless you on your Journey and keep you safe.


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2007)

Ahh, that's a real shame.

You were one of the more active members of the forum  

Well, was great talking with you, and I sure hope you come back soon!

Have a great time


----------



## Precious (Oct 29, 2007)

That's fine as long as you're converting everyone to Catholicism! Just kidding (no really!). We'll miss you. Dominus vobiscum!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2007)

Bummer. Hope to see you back here at some point again!

One of my best friends used to be mormon and he would always talk about how he would go on a mission to some far away country when he got older, lol.  

Of course, looking at him now, there's not even a slight chance of that happening.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 29, 2007)

GOOD where you going? We will miss you i will praying for you! (even thought i'm christian i don't have anything against catholics). haha Miss you! You were a major asset to the forum hope to see you soon!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 29, 2007)

Calvin, have a great trip and you know we always welcome you back when you are ready to come back to this hobby again. Keep in touch.

祝你一路順風!!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2007)

Yen, is that Kanji? :blink: 

I've just started learning katakana at school.

Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 30, 2007)

Awwww....Well, I hope you come back!

Isn't that Chinese? Japanese is very similar to Chinese.(Numbers the same, fire, water, etc.) Damn, I can't read it anymore....I know more Spanish now than Chinese....


----------



## Andrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Kanji are chinese characters. At least thats what I thought. Hiragana for the Japanese words, Katakana for foreign words, and then there's Kanji which are characters borrowed from the Chinese alphabet.

Ugh...too late to think about such complicated things, lol. I'm going to bed. Sorry to highjack your thread OG.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 30, 2007)

It is Chinese Yen is Chinese.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah bummer, forgot to put the english translation there.

祝你一路順風!! = Wishing you a good trip

but if you translate word by word, it is "wish you one road follow wind"... :lol: I am probably the only one laughing here..sorry  oh maybe Calvin will find it funny too.

Anyway, that's Mandarin(chinese) Andrew. Kanji is actually Japanese way of using chinese words just like what you mentioned. It is kind of complicated... chinese is the most complicated language among the three that i learn. I am sure Japanese is not as easy. Good luck learning Japanese Andrew.

Robo, yep I am chinese, a Malaysian chinese really. Sorry for all the off topic chat.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 30, 2007)

Haha, yeah I am laughing!

So yeah, looks like a little misconception out there. I'm not a Catholic; I'm just a Christian (without a denomination). Okay, and the answer about where I'm going.... I can't tell you guys in public or else I can get into trouble, but East Asia is the general location.  

Anyway, I'll miss you all too. Thanks for all your farewells. I can't believe I'm leaving so soon!!!!


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 30, 2007)

Been nice speaking to u on the forum and hope u come back to the hobby, good luck  and if u see a mantis where ur going think of us


----------



## Malnra (Oct 30, 2007)

Safe travels to you and good luck on your journey.


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 16, 2007)

AWWW, gonna miss ya round the forum! You were one of the first to respond when I inherited my six ooths from the wayward Chinese female last September!!

Wish you luck and Godspeed!!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, your a little late to the party...


----------



## asdsdf (Dec 17, 2007)

Hehe...."little"


----------

